# Reenhards Art dump



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

I know Ive made "gallerys" bla bla and stuff. But I feel I wanna do a art dump now and will post my newest work here so you guys can see. Im sorry if this bother ANYONE.
But I enjoy drawing and I do enjoy showing my work for you all.
If you guys hates my stuff, thats okay.
I was not supposed to please anyone but myself (unless Im doing bussniess).



My newest is atleast this one...









I will keep posting as soon Im uploading something new. Comments are welcome! <3



Thank you all dalrings! <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

bumby


----------



## plantlet (Nov 29, 2014)

omg I love Jeanette's pose, it all flows so smoothly!! Also good luck with this art dump!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

plantlet said:


> omg I love Jeanette's pose, it all flows so smoothly!! Also good luck with this art dump!



Thank you darling!  Im really proud of her pose <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

Ah agreed on Jeanette, she looks so lovely in the moody atmosphere, great job as usual ; D


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 29, 2014)

Jeanette is fab~


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah agreed on Jeanette, she looks so lovely in the moody atmosphere, great job as usual ; D



Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



NikkiNikki said:


> Jeanette is fab~



Jeanette is my babe<3

- - - Post Merge - - -






Gif animation wip


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Lineart wip


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

bumpy


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

Done


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

sketch

- - - Post Merge - - -





Lineart


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

Such romance


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Such romance



Yes~


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## roroselle (Dec 1, 2014)

*googly eyes*

your characters are fab and your style is even more fab~
keep at it!!


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

roroselle said:


> *googly eyes*
> 
> your characters are fab and your style is even more fab~
> keep at it!!



Thank you so much  <3


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

WIP


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 2, 2014)

WELP, rip in piece Reenhard :'((((


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> WELP, rip in piece Reenhard :'((((



Yeah Pretty much :c


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

NO!!!! HE'S NOT GONNA DIE. TELL ME HE'S NOT GONNA DIE! ;________;


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> NO!!!! HE'S NOT GONNA DIE. TELL ME HE'S NOT GONNA DIE! ;________;



He maybe dose, he maybe dosent.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeanette's gunna be so sad. And they finally kissed, dang it!! I refuse to believe this is canon :'( *runs off to a happier AU*


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Jeanette's gunna be so sad. And they finally kissed, dang it!! I refuse to believe this is canon :'( *runs off to a happier AU*



This is plan to be a game so it will be a miltiply endings. So there is chanses.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> This is plan to be a game so it will be a miltiply endings. So there is chanses.



That's so neat! I would definitely play it *w* Are you collaborating with your friend Jeanette?
Haha, and I sincerely hope this isn't the true route. I get so upset when characters I love die. RIP Kamina


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> That's so neat! I would definitely play it *w* Are you collaborating with your friend Jeanette?
> Haha, and I sincerely hope this isn't the true route. I get so upset when characters I love die. RIP Kamina



Yeah, me and Jeanette is working on this pretty much. Got huge plans. But there lots to do. We still haven't finish the plot story yet. But yeah, there will be lots of sadness though.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Yeah, me and Jeanette is working on this pretty much. Got huge plans. But there lots to do. We still haven't finish the plot story yet. But yeah, there will be lots of sadness though.



Good luck to the both of you! All this hard work is going to pay off; I have faith in you guys >3
Ah well, I guess that makes sense, considering the post-apocalyptic setting and all ;___; I do see Reenhard as a martyr who would die for Jeanette's sake, too. Waaah, why do all the good guys want to or end up sacrificing themselves?! //whines 4ever


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Good luck to the both of you! All this hard work is going to pay off; I have faith in you guys >3
> Ah well, I guess that makes sense, considering the post-apocalyptic setting and all ;___; I do see Reenhard as a martyr who would die for Jeanette's sake, too. Waaah, why do all the good guys want to or end up sacrificing themselves?! //whines 4ever



Because good guys aren't cowards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Concept art


----------



## sej (Dec 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Because good guys aren't cowards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome art!


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Awesome art!



thank you!


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Because good guys aren't cowards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. True. *throws all the cowards in a pit of fire* LOL, jk. So cruel, I am.

Ohhhh my goodnesssss, I want to play your game *now*. This is too freaking rad! Have you ever thought about creating a Kickstarter for this? It'd be great for reeling in supporters and raising funds. Unless, of course, you consider this more of a personal project and only want to work on it for fun~ >w<


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Yep. True. *throws all the cowards in a pit of fire* LOL, jk. So cruel, I am.
> 
> Ohhhh my goodnesssss, I want to play your game *now*. This is too freaking rad! Have you ever thought about creating a Kickstarter for this? It'd be great for reeling in supporters and raising funds. Unless, of course, you consider this more of a personal project and only want to work on it for fun~ >w<



This is something we going to work long the future, but we got plans to do some smaller prodjects meanwhile because we aren't ready for this yet.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> This is something we going to work long the future, but we got plans to do some smaller prodjects meanwhile because we aren't ready for this yet.



Gotta admire that ambition :> I'll be anticipating for what's to come!


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Gotta admire that ambition :> I'll be anticipating for what's to come!



We appracting that support! At deviantart, my watchers dosen't like Reenhard and Jeanette xD


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

Done!


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

dumb


----------



## roroselle (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Done!



wow the feels~~
the emotion that comes out of it<3


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

roroselle said:


> wow the feels~~
> the emotion that comes out of it<3



Thank you! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Done!



WAH OMG so emotional as was said<<<3 So beautifully done : D


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> WAH OMG so emotional as was said<<<3 So beautifully done : D



thank you darling! <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard's all secretly like: _Take off the dress..._


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> At deviantart, my watchers dosen't like Reenhard and Jeanette xD




they're fools


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Reenhard's all secretly like: _Take off the dress..._



pppft. Reenhard is not even interested~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> they're fools



Yeah, they left me because I stopped to do Fanarts


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

Sketch WIP


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 7, 2014)

Real life commission


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

WIP Reenhard has a gas mask on


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

Might be disturbing for some



Spoiler


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 8, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 9, 2014)

bumby


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 9, 2014)

Age meme


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 9, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 10, 2014)

bumby


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 10, 2014)

Hotstuff



Spoiler











WIP


----------



## azukitan (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh myyy, who's the sexy babe? A commission or another OC of yours, perhaps? :) I'm diggin' all the works you're posting up so far, Reenhard, especially that sweet vespa *Q* Is there anything you absolutely can't or won't draw?


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 10, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Oh myyy, who's the sexy babe? A commission or another OC of yours, perhaps? :) I'm diggin' all the works you're posting up so far, Reenhard, especially that sweet vespa *Q* Is there anything you absolutely can't or won't draw?



Oh these two are canon characters from 2 diffren games..







and 






*cough* I ship them...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And well I could do another commission. But maybe not just now. Because I will be gone for a month (visiting Jeanette in america)


----------



## azukitan (Dec 10, 2014)

Silly me, I didn't even recognize the character from Bit.Trip Saga //epic fail OTL
Not sure what the second game is, but I love the attire and the casino setting :'D

Oh no, haha, I wasn't asking for a commission. I know you're busy with other stuff ^^ I was just wondering if there were certain things you disliked drawing? Unlike most artists, I don't often see you restricting yourself (you can draw humans, monsters, mecha, animals--pretty much anything you set your mind to), and I find that very commendable c:


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 10, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Silly me, I didn't even recognize the character from Bit.Trip Saga //epic fail OTL
> Not sure what the second game is, but I love the attire and the casino setting :'D
> 
> Oh no, haha, I wasn't asking for a commission. I know you're busy with other stuff ^^ I was just wondering if there were certain things you disliked drawing? Unlike most artists, I don't often see you restricting yourself (you can draw humans, monsters, mecha, animals--pretty much anything you set your mind to), and I find that very commendable c:



The other game is from a game calling for "Bloody good time".

Ah I see, Im pretty much up for drawing anything really. Besides hardcore porn and stuff like that pppft. I enjoy draeing unhuman things and stuff like that too. c: I DO have problems with backgrounds still but Im practicin on that


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoiler: Mature Content











done


----------



## roroselle (Dec 10, 2014)

dayyuum~ ahaha *thumbs up*

btw, glad you decided to keep posting your art~ makes me happy! keep at it c:


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 10, 2014)

roroselle said:


> dayyuum~ ahaha *thumbs up*
> 
> btw, glad you decided to keep posting your art~ makes me happy! keep at it c:



thank you darlin <3


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 12, 2014)

For a friend and his boyfriend c:


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

^Hnnng, sweetest pic I've seen all day <3

And I see you've finished your previous drawing! It must have been fun playing with the light and shadows. An excellent job, as always


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 12, 2014)

azukitan said:


> ^Hnnng, sweetest pic I've seen all day <3
> 
> And I see you've finished your previous drawing! It must have been fun playing with the light and shadows. An excellent job, as always



thank you so much darling! the best part its to colour the boo-- Imean... the skin pppft~


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 13, 2014)

WIP, I dont know if I should continue with this because I see TOO much flaws here..


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 14, 2014)

I am going to america and I wont be able to be in here that often! Seeya later in a month! I love you all!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I am going to america and I wont be able to be in here that often! Seeya later in a month! I love you all!



Good luck and safe trip! See ya soon again.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 27, 2014)

a picture me and Jeanette did together


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 27, 2014)

bumb


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2014)

Could I request for some art TBT wise? Not real money?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 27, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> a picture me and Jeanette did together



Awww, what a cute collaboration. Y'all look so cozy together :') <3

Are you still in America, Reenhard?


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 27, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Awww, what a cute collaboration. Y'all look so cozy together :') <3
> 
> Are you still in America, Reenhard?



yeah I am, coming home at 16ths January. and thank you, me and babe had fun with this <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Could I request for some art TBT wise? Not real money?



not now


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> yeah I am, coming home at 16ths January. and thank you, me and babe had fun with this <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Do you know when I could request?


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 27, 2014)

Sej said:


> Do you know when I could request?



no sorry


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> no sorry



Okay, I will just keep my eye out


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 5, 2015)

WIP drawing this while babes study.


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 8, 2015)

wip


----------



## mob (Jan 8, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 8, 2015)

done

- - - Post Merge - - -



bot said:


> nice!



thank you!


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 8, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nt really appropriate


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 8, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> nt really appropriate



Well, that's why it said it was hot stuff. But understandable.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Jan 8, 2015)

Eh its fine... I mean she's not showing anything so I wouldn't worry about it  

 Love that lighting though //wow//


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 8, 2015)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Eh its fine... I mean she's not showing anything so I wouldn't worry about it
> 
> Love that lighting though //wow//



thank you! don't worry guys, I wont show porn or anything pppft


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> -snip-
> done
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


That's so amazing omg


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 8, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I wont show porn or anything pppft


Yes you will and you will show me it now.

How come you're really good at drawing butts and breasts, tell me your secret.


----------



## mob (Jan 8, 2015)

give me the porn


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 9, 2015)

Pppft I bearly draw porn but nude. If anyone want to see pm me I suppose * snort* @ hyogo I think I enjoy drawing boobs and butts to much and thats why pppft


----------



## Caius (Jan 9, 2015)

Please tag your spoilers with mature content if there's boobage.


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Please tag your spoilers with mature content if there's boobage.



alrighty, will do in the future


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 9, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Pppft I bearly draw porn but nude. If anyone want to see pm me I suppose * snort* @ hyogo I think I enjoy drawing boobs and butts to much and thats why pppft


Who needs to send a PM when I can ask for it right here and now ( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)

Good enough reason, drawing the booty gives experience to drawing the perfect booty


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Who needs to send a PM when I can ask for it right here and now ( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)
> 
> Good enough reason, drawing the booty gives experience to drawing the perfect booty



don't wanna risk someone would report me ppppft its fun though


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 9, 2015)

WIP Mature Content 



Spoiler









My mental monster Paranoia. It was ages I drew her so... Before telling... The tail is too low? just saying its her  
Umbilical cord, so it comes out from somewhere eles.


----------



## Wewikk (Jan 9, 2015)

I would like to get something elce drawn if you want you can contact me on steam and then maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 9, 2015)

Wewikk said:


> I would like to get something elce drawn if you want you can contact me on steam and then maybe we can work something out.



okay


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 12, 2015)

nude picture below...I should stop with this additction


Spoiler


----------



## mob (Jan 12, 2015)

gj reenhard! !


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2015)

AYY GURL, THAT A FINE BOOT


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 12, 2015)

bot said:


> gj reenhard! !



thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> AYY GURL, THAT A FINE BOOT



Booty addiction


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 17, 2015)

Spoiler











Some doodle


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*swoons* 
too good *v*


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

love <3333333


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 17, 2015)

thank you <3


----------



## sej (Jan 17, 2015)

Reenhard said:


>



Omg! That is amazing <3


----------



## Jeanette (Jan 19, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> nude picture below...I should stop with this additction
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 20, 2015)

Jeanette said:


>



....I DID NOT TAKE THAT PHOTO OK?


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 20, 2015)

OH WOW!!!! The 3d glasses pic is amazeballs!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 20, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> OH WOW!!!! The 3d glasses pic is amazeballs!



thank you!


----------



## sej (Jan 20, 2015)

I find your art amazing! <3
I can't wait for the Chibi u are gonna draw me omg I am sooo excited! C:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 20, 2015)

youve really improved reen  its  great to see!!! keep up the fabulous work~!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 20, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> youve really improved reen  its  great to see!!! keep up the fabulous work~!



Thank you dear! means lots! <3


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 21, 2015)

Gore below



Spoiler


----------



## sej (Jan 21, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Gore below
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omg that's so good! AHHH! So amazing!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh em gee, WOW Reenhard. That is incredible!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 21, 2015)

Sej said:


> Omg that's so good! AHHH! So amazing!



Thank you! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> Oh em gee, WOW Reenhard. That is incredible!



Oh thank you! C:


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 22, 2015)

Art Trade WIP


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 25, 2015)

WIP
"I am surrounded by monster breasts..." - Reenhard


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> WIP
> "I am surrounded by monster breasts..." - Reenhard



That looks amazing! 
Keep up the good work Reenhard c:


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

Your art is really amazing <3


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 25, 2015)

Done c:


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> -snip-
> 
> Done c:



Omg the colouring looks amazing!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 25, 2015)

Man oh man, you never cease to amaze me. Your latest art piece is absolute perfection ♡♡♡


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you so much <3


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 26, 2015)

Sketch WIP 

Deku Princess


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Sketch WIP
> 
> Deku Princess



Omg, I gotta show the finishing product to my fiance. She's a huge Zelda fan. Lol. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 26, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Omg, I gotta show the finishing product to my fiance. She's a huge Zelda fan. Lol. Keep up the great work!



Thank you! I love the Dekus so much so I had to draw her!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 28, 2015)

Done!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 28, 2015)

bumb


----------



## sej (Jan 28, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Done!



Omg so amazing!
How do u do it, please tell me! Ahhhhhhhhhh I can't shut up about how much I love the way you colour!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 28, 2015)

Tell me your coloring secrets. this is too beautiful dies*


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you! I geuss if I livestream sometimes I can show alittle!


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 29, 2015)

I know this picture is not made by me but I need to show this beautiful art work I got from a commission. I can't stop staring! 



Spoiler


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

I saw all of that drawn :'D
that chat we had tho lmao


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I saw all of that drawn :'D
> that chat we had tho lmao



Ppppft yeah, hah!


----------



## device (Feb 1, 2015)

Are you still doing streams? I remember from around three months ago watching your stream, and it was really fun so it'd be cool to watch you draw again really.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 1, 2015)

VanishingKira said:


> Are you still doing streams? I remember from around three months ago watching your stream, and it was really fun so it'd be cool to watch you draw again really.



Yeah sometimes I stream. But I can imagie its kinda hard catching me up just because I live in sweden and its a huge time diffrence for some people.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 1, 2015)

WIP Anna-Lise Reference picture


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 1, 2015)

dem boobs​


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 1, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> dem boobs​



boobies <3


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

Booty below


Spoiler









 Im sorry, I couldnt resist...


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 5, 2015)

wip


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> wip



This looks fantastic *_*


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you! <3


----------



## mob (Feb 5, 2015)

nice work!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 5, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> -snippy-



Is that your new oc?
Lookin' cool!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 5, 2015)

Sej said:


> Is that your new oc?
> Lookin' cool!



She is related to the Reenhard game c:


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> She is related to the Reenhard game c:



Awesome! C:


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Feb 6, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

Wouldn't be Jeanette if she didn't have a big butt ?\_(ツ)_/?
but yeh, dat booty


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wouldn't be Jeanette if she didn't have a big butt ?\_(ツ)_/?
> but yeh, dat booty



Yeah, she got big boobs, wasp waist and big booty~


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

Her butt and figure MUST weigh a tonne though.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Her butt and figure MUST weigh a tonne though.



that what most  her wieght are...butts and boobs


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 7, 2015)

rl commission


----------



## Wewikk (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like an older version of me in rl and that's not even me.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2015)

RIP to the house tho.

otherwise that coloring and shading is soo good Reenhard!!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> RIP to the house tho.
> 
> otherwise that coloring and shading is soo good Reenhard!!



The house was sinking... just kidding. I was to lazy hah

and thank you!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 10, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 11, 2015)

Bumb* farts*


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

aka what my mom used to do to my dad lmfao, she'd steal his cigarettes all the time!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> aka what my mom used to do to my dad lmfao, she'd steal his cigarettes all the time!



Pppppft I geuss everyone who is addicted to cigarettes


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 13, 2015)

Valentine WIP


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 17, 2015)

"No Comment"


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 17, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> "No Comment"



bad?


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 17, 2015)

bam


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 17, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 17, 2015)

dump


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

Squiggly-man gotta appreciate the booty that's being offered to his face yo


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 19, 2015)

This thread needs more popularity.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Squiggly-man gotta appreciate the booty that's being offered to his face yo



Yeah but he dosen't pppft

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyperpesta said:


> This thread needs more popularity.



It is so quiet here ppft


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

that booty doe

Oh and the picture is really nice too!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> that booty doe
> 
> Oh and the picture is really nice too!



Thank you!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Feb 24, 2015)

bumb


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 24, 2015)

I love your art, I don't know if you remember but I used to watch your streams on JoinMe of you drawing your art. I was wondering if you still do them sometimes? 

Keep up the amazing art work


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 24, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> I love your art, I don't know if you remember but I used to watch your streams on JoinMe of you drawing your art. I was wondering if you still do them sometimes?
> 
> Keep up the amazing art work



Thank you! I dont do any TBT or bell commissions. Just cash, I am lacking of sparetime nowdays. Study, work, gym, cleaning, and stuff. But its nice by you visit my join me sometimes c:


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 24, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Thank you! I dont do any TBT or bell commissions. Just cash, I am lacking of sparetime nowdays. Study, work, gym, cleaning, and stuff. But its nice by you visit my join me sometimes c:



You're welcome  Good luck with your cash commissions


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 24, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> You're welcome  Good luck with your cash commissions



thank you darlin <3


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

FNAF wip


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Great art


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Great art



thank you!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Reenhard you'll bring in the furries! Be careful!


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Reenhard you'll bring in the furries! Be careful!



I'll fart for defence. No worries <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I'll fart for defence. No worries <3


Thatta girl, I hope you have a plan B incase any have a Fart fet.


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Thatta girl, I hope you have a plan B incase any have a Fart fet.



Ill burp


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Reenhard you'll bring in the furries! Be careful!



Too late we're already here B)​


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Too late were already here B)​



Ill take the Drifblims <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 28, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> Ill take the Drifblims <3



-gives drifblims- this shall be a peace offering​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Too late we're already here B)​


well ****
there goes my clever schemes of acquiring your hair to make my evil army B(


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 28, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Too late we're already here B)​



i like the deku prince art


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> i like the deku prince art



Thank you! <3


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

My best fart so far 



Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Misty and Staryu are still the best art you've done, that's a close second B)


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Misty and Staryu are still the best art you've done, that's a close second B)



Yea thats true. pppft


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 1, 2015)

10/10 will fap again​


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 1, 2015)

Nebu said:


> 10/10 will fap again​



Yesssssss more art like this? so you can print it!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Mar 4, 2015)

bumb


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2015)

those recent pieces are goooood!!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> those recent pieces are goooood!!



thank you! <3


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Mar 6, 2015)

bumb


----------



## mob (Mar 6, 2015)

looking good ! ! !


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 6, 2015)

bot said:


> looking good ! ! !



thank you!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

From Livestream freebies


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 7, 2015)

Me and you forever on the booty :U


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Me and you forever on the booty :U



Yeaassshhhhh


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 7, 2015)

So pretty


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> So pretty



thank youu


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you! u v u I love how my OC came out!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Thank you! u v u I love how my OC came out!



I am happy for it <3


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 10, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## oreo (Mar 12, 2015)

^^^ Oh my gosh! That looked like it came out of an indie video game. <3
The art piece is so gorgeous. ; A ;


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 12, 2015)

milkbae said:


> ^^^ Oh my gosh! That looked like it came out of an indie video game. <3
> The art piece is so gorgeous. ; A ;



Gosh that means lots to me!!! D: me and babe are working on video games at the moment too!


----------



## mob (Mar 12, 2015)

nice job ! also tell me next time u stream please ! : D


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 12, 2015)

bot said:


> nice job ! also tell me next time u stream please ! : D



willdo<3


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 12, 2015)

Ooh I like how you colored that omg.


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Ooh I like how you colored that omg.



thank you!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Mar 15, 2015)

bumb


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2015)

O boi what's goin' on in this one ayy? B)

Poor Koopa tho :c


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 15, 2015)

I Love this piece of art work ;-)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


>



..


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> O boi what's goin' on in this one ayy? B)
> 
> Poor Koopa tho :c



He is hungry ppft

And thank you Momiji!


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 16, 2015)

doodle


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 16, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 16, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

all these lovely wips yooooo


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 16, 2015)

All those last sketchs are wips for a big picture


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 17, 2015)

humb


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 18, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

d'awwww, lil' Reeners and Jeeners :'D


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Mar 22, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 22, 2015)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Mar 24, 2015)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2015)

dat booty game tho!

Looks amazing that it's finished now :>


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> dat booty game tho!
> 
> Looks amazing that it's finished now :>



thank you!


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 7, 2015)

Amazing like always!


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 7, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Amazing like always!



thank you!


----------



## mob (Apr 8, 2015)

good work reenhard . :>


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 8, 2015)

bot said:


> good work reenhard . :>



thank you babe <3


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

Do... do you take requests? ; ^;


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice parasite gurls, bruh, mind if I borrow?



Reenhard said:


>


weenhard pls, they're n00d and running around everywhere ;_;


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 12, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Do... do you take requests? ; ^;



no I dont but I do take commissions http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?281953-Cash-commission

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you and go ahead. snort


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 13, 2015)

Came out good! Sorry I didn't watch the whole thing :c


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 14, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice inventory space, yo B)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## mob (Apr 17, 2015)

good job ! ! :^)


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Reenhard (Apr 23, 2015)

Coloured babes picture


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 25, 2015)

Art trade with Jeanette


----------

